# brennende Fahne



## ashuncool (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Fahne mit Clothilde animiert und diese Fahne soll in Flammen aufgehen. Das Feuer habe ich auch soweit fertig, mit PyroCluster.

Mein Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Feuer mit der Fahnenbewegung zu verbinden?

Danke, 
Gruß,
Ash


----------



## ink (10. Dezember 2007)

Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit das mit ner Expression zu regeln?
An Spline ausrichten z.B.


----------

